# Tach



## Cid (11 März 2008)

Will ich mich doch auch mal vorstellen. Bin durch Zufall hier gelandet. Mein Name ist Cindy, aber werde auch Cid genannt. Bin 30 und komm aus Hannover. Ich hoff ich werde hier eine schöne Zeit haben.


----------



## sunrise-style (11 März 2008)

sin wir nicht alle ein bischen bluna  - na dann auf gehts


----------



## Tokko (11 März 2008)

Freut mich das du zu uns gestoßen bist, Cid.

Ich sag mal 

 an Board. Und eine schöne Zeit sollte ja machbar sein.

Wir "sehen" uns bestimmt.....

Lieben Gruß
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (11 März 2008)

hi cid,

schön das du uns gefunden hast,

wünsche dir viel spaß. bei fragen kannst dich gern an uns wenden.

grüsse aus berlin,

katzun


----------



## Muli (11 März 2008)

Auch ich möchte dich herzlich an Board willkommen heissen!
Ich hoffe du findest ein wenig Unterhaltung bei uns und fügst dich ein wenig in unsere kuschelige Community ein!

Und jetzt: Viel Spaß auf Celebboard.net


----------



## Cid (11 März 2008)

oh vielen dank für die überaus freundliche und herzliche begrüßung. das find ich doch mal ne ordentliche begrüßung.


----------



## mark lutz (12 März 2008)

schön das du hierher gefunden hast na dann viel spass


----------

